# Wrapping closet door opening with drywall



## mfc133 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Not sure if this question belongs in here but here goes:

I framed out a rough opening for bifold doors.

My intention was to wrap the opening with 1/2" drywall and corner bead. One thing I'm not so sure on though, is what to do down at the floor.

What do you all recommend doing where the drywall meets the floor inside the door jamb. Because the opening will have doors, I can't wrap baseboard around it. Meaning there's an unfinished edge of drywall facing the floor.

Any suggestions?

Also it's not too late to change plans and wrap the jamb with wood and just case mold the opening if I had to.

Thanks


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Mud down to the floor. The finished floor will cover the very bottom. You can also trim it out if you want and notch the base where the door goes.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I built a room at my last house for the washer and dryer and did just what you suggest. I used regular baseboard in the jam as well. It held the bi-folds out a 1/2 inch, but it look fine like that.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

you could also wrap it to where the baseboard meets the bi-fold. I think a finish carpenter would run a piece of 1 X 3 or 4 vertically up the sides of the opening & wrap the base in to that. But i think either of the other 2 choices look just as good too.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If you are running the dw down to the floor, and there is no flooring to hide the bottom, I am wondering why you could not use a good caulk. 

I am a little leery of the different mat's being joined with mud. Especially at the floor that might have vibration due to moving doors or being walked on. If bifolds for a washer/dryer alcove on a wood floor, I doubt I would opt for mud.

I would also be concerned about the different expansion/contraction of the different mat's.

Could very well be wrong, jmo.


----------



## mfc133 (Feb 16, 2011)

boman47k said:


> If you are running the dw down to the floor, and there is no flooring to hide the bottom, I am wondering why you could not use a good caulk.
> 
> I am a little leery of the different mat's being joined with mud. Especially at the floor that might have vibration due to moving doors or being walked on. If bifolds for a washer/dryer alcove on a wood floor, I doubt I would opt for mud.
> 
> ...


Well in this case there is no subfloor, it's a concrete slab. Mudding to the slab is not an option, and I'd be weary of letting drywall touch the slab for moisture reasons. I suppose a nice bead of caulk would cover the joint up nicely and resist cracking. 

So I'm thinking I will 45 cut the baseboard outside the opening, and caulk the drywall to the finish floor as suggested.

Thanks for your help everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean the concrete very good and use a good paintable caulk.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd use a wood jamb. I'm not a big fan of wrapped windows or doors, personally....


----------

